# Strange yellow spots on substrate?



## reptilesforlife (Feb 6, 2021)

I was rearranging some branches and just checking everything was going good with the enclosure I was setting up (no inhabitants yet, of course),when I noticed little yellow spots on a piece of substrate. I am very concerned, are they spores, mould, fungus or what? I immediately took that handful of substrate out, but I’m worried it is something potentially dangerous (to the future inhabitant). Is it just some ‘off’ thing or should I change out all the substrate? If so, should I continue using that type or change, and to what?


----------



## Sneks_are_pretty_cool (Sep 29, 2021)

That seems like mold growth to me, however I could be wrong.


----------

